# Question on batteries and re wrapping



## WorthyJoker (11/1/18)

Have a quick question about batteries and re wrapping.

So I re wrapped my battery today for the first time, everything looks good, insulator is on the positive side and in place.

However I noticed when putting the battery to charge the battery gets warm, not hot but really warm. When I had the OG wraps they were fine, still around the normal temperature as when I put them in. Has anyone experienced this before? Most importantly is it something to be concerned about?

I'm using a Samsung 25r.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/18)

Not sure how a rewrap should make it warmer. Unless the wrap is a thinner material and you can feel more heat through it. 

Anyway don't leave those batts charging unattended. In case something goes wrong. 

Also check you not charging with too much current.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WorthyJoker (11/1/18)

I


Silver said:


> Not sure how a rewrap should make it warmer. Unless the wrap is a thinner material and you can feel more heat through it.
> 
> Anyway don't leave those batts charging unattended. In case something goes wrong.
> 
> Also check you not charging with too much current.


I was told that the wraps could be thinner yeah. Was just worried that it wouldn't be safe but double checked everything and I'm using the battery now, all is good.

Reactions: Like 4


----------

